# Help!!



## kidzmny (Sep 9, 2011)

We purchased a used Rockwood Premier 1904 pop-up. Love it.
We want to use the add-a-room screen feature. We just spent 2 hrs messing around with the crazy thing (no directions included) and can't seem to figure the 'beast' out...plus at this point it seems like more work than it's worth. I noted some of the post of people who thought they worked well...no one stated how they intall it.
I'm glad we did this at home first and spared tremendous embarrassment out in public. 
Where can I get directions or see how this process is done? It can't be that hard or they wouldn't sell any. 
Any help would be awesome.


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

Are there any markings on the add-a-room so we know what you are dealing with? Do you know the manufacturer and model of the add-a-room? Is it provided by Rockwood so that you might be able to contact them for help or instructions?


----------



## dhutchinson (Sep 5, 2011)

kidzmny - we had one of those when we had our popup and we put it up a total of 2 times! It was way more trouble than it was worth. I sold it on ebay and used the money to buy me a good screen tent, which we still have and still use. It has lasted through the popup, hybrid and now our TT.


----------

